
An amusing story about a practical use of the null garbage collector - MrRadar
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180228-00/?p=98125
======
jsnell
Discussion of the original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14233542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14233542)

------
canadianwriter
Funny - The owner of a cloud web service can't keep their blog up when it gets
a bunch of traffic!

------
lowry
Rational.com... what do they know about programming?

------
mnw21cam
[1995]

~~~
md81544
The blog entry is recent. It quotes from an email from 1995.

